# Martin Luther: ON WAR AGAINST THE TURK



## BJClark (Nov 24, 2008)

Thursday Theology #226 - Luther's essay ON WAR AGAINST THE TURK

From LUTHER'S WORKS, vol. 46: 157-205
Revised translation by Robert C. Schultz.



> The treatise is dated 474 yrs ago yesterday, "October 9, 1528"]
> 
> Preface: Luther's pastoral purpose: "So that innocent consciences may not be deceived" by the current propaganda on this topic. He reviews his past argument with the papacy on the Turks. When the pope excommunicated him (1520), he cited as one of Luther's heresies his words from two years earlier: "To fight against the Turk is the same as resisting God, who visits our sin upon us with this rod of his anger." [Isaiah 10:5] That's still true, but the context 10 yrs later is different, so here's how it applies today.





> LUTHER’S TWO KEY POINTS
> 
> The Turk has "no right or command" to wage war on us, yet God is using him as the "rod of his anger" against our (phoney) European Christianity.
> 
> ...


----------



## BJClark (Nov 24, 2008)

As I read this, I find it sad, as I look around at so many churches today, Pastors over look these type of things..

It's as if many don't see the spiritual battle being waged, as if since God poured His wrath upon Christ, He will no longer pour His wrath upon a nation that is seeped in Sin when so many churches teach a false Gospel.

I really like his comment here as it applies today to Churches in America--Our phoney American Christianity..



> The Turk has "no right or command" to wage war on us, yet God is using him as the "rod of his anger" against our (phoney) European Christianity.



many pastors refusing to preach against sin, because they no longer view sin as sin, they do not believe God is God...nowadays it some disease that we can address using some 12 step program, but pastors are afraid to teach the truth for fear of offending people.

I look around at various churches and this is what I see, they are rich with material goods and do not acknowledge their need for God..they don't fear God, it's as if they view Him as if He is not real as if He is some fairy tale a myth..that should be discarded
and thrown to the wayside..as long as the preacher has money in his pocket..he doesn't care about the people or even their eternity, because he himself, does not believe what he stands up and reads each week from the Holy Writ..

Rev 3:15 I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. Rev 3:16 So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth. Rev 3:17 Because thou sayest, I am rich, and increased with goods, and have need of nothing; and knowest not that thou art wretched, and miserable, and poor, and blind, and naked: Rev 3:18 I counsel thee to buy of me gold tried in the fire, that thou mayest be rich; and white raiment, that thou mayest be clothed, and [that] the shame of thy nakedness do not appear; and anoint thine eyes with eyesalve, that thou mayest see. Rev 3:19 As many as I love, I rebuke and chasten: be zealous therefore, and repent.


----------

